# Starwind 19 Manual



## njb587 (Jul 27, 2020)

Hello, my name is Nick and I live in Nokomis Fl. I have a 1897 Starwind 19 originally made by Wellcraft in the early 80's then by Rebel Industries in the last 80's. I had a manual (printed by Wellcraft) but it was lost during a home and office move. If anyone can direct me to another copy of this manual I would appreciate it. I am willing to send some money via PayPal for either a printed or PDF copy of the manual.


----------

